
Fir: A Friendly, Interactive Ruby REPL - nasseri
https://www.nasseri.io/posts/2.html
======
gkya
The best interactive environment I've ever used (and still use) is an Emacs
buffer with an associated inferior process. The default keybindings for Ruby
mode interaction with inferior-ruby are a bit lacking, I have made a couple
customisations for myself that can be helpful:
[https://www.gkayaalp.com/gk.html#orgf0bce87](https://www.gkayaalp.com/gk.html#orgf0bce87)
.

~~~
pvg
Very neat. Do your maintain this by hand or generate it with something?
(Unrelated but computer program is 'program' even in British spelling).

~~~
stevekemp
If you enjoy this style of literate documentation, then you might enjoy my
personal Emacs configuration too (it is smaller). The following should be
placed in ~/.emacs/init.el:

[https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.el](https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.el)

That reads and parses the following Markdown file, which contains
documentation for humans and indented code-blocks which are executed by Emacs:

[https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.md](https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.md)

~~~
pvg
Thanks! I'm probably more interested in just reading the documented .emacs-en
of people who've had the good sense to write down what they were doing. Sadly,
no amount of clever automation is going to travel back in time and document
and explain the half-zillion lines of inscrutable poop I have put in my c-mode
config over the years.

------
hartator
Really cool, you don't really need to list all the emacs commands in the
Readme. Even if is where most of the work went.

I would love to help. I can try to implement some of the pry features into Fir
or work on a Rails integration ala pry-rails.

------
adrianlmm
I tried to use it in Windows and looked like this:

[https://imgur.com/a/ete0V](https://imgur.com/a/ete0V)

~~~
hartator
You probably better using Bash for Win 10. It's native now.

~~~
mhd
Or downgrade a few versions and run ANSI.SYS.

